# Autotrail Apache reversing camera



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Is it possible to switch on the reversing camera while driving forward, or will it only come on when placed in reverse?. M/H is a 2011 Autotrail Apache 700. 

Regards

Nidge


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Turn on the engine, put into first gear, switch on camera and see what happens.
Mine is quite independent of direction, but yours may be wired to selection of reverse gear.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe that all current Autotrails link the operation of the camera to reverse gear. I also believe that it is possible to rewire the camera so that it can be switched on manually - or indeed left on all the time. An auto-electrician should certainly be able to do this - indeed I think that a competent DIY'er can also do it.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There will be a wire that goes to ground (-ve) when reverse is selected. If you can locate the wire and make a permenant or switchable connection in the cab then that's the way to do it.

Should be an orange wire coming off the obserview unit...
See diagram here..
http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/Autotrail_schematics_2007.pdf


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Mine 2008 model, its a matter of programming it in, can't remember how to do but you can do it on the screen.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks to some kind person sugesting it, I moved my camera up just a tad and can now use it as a mirror in addition to a reversing and security aid. So well worth the effort of using it while travelling.
Alan


----------



## Joker_Steve (Oct 27, 2011)

According to Autotrail themselves this can be done by selecting AV2 using the remote control. The switching from selection of reverse gear is not to ground as suggested but to the LCD control changing from AV1 or DVD to AV2. Don't shoot the Messenger ring Paul Bolton at Autrotrail (01472 571000.
 Steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Switching to AV2 on the remote works on my Apache but it is the 2005 model. Not sure if its different on later ones.



Trevor


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

You may need to change the supply to the camera power also, this can be done where the sargent box is (the camera power cable is under there).

Phil


----------

